# Car rental at Malaga airport



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We usually go with Malagacar but recently they have upped their prices so we are looking for another local friendly cheap car hire company that we can rent from Malaga airport so can anyone give me any names? Thanks!


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

We have used Goldstar i think they are called,a couple of times and they have been good but you hire with a full tank of fuel and give back empty so not so good if only needed for a short timewith not much travelling

Jane xx


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Last time I used recordgo DO NOT USE THEM! The queue was massive. I had pre-booked and thought that would speed things up, but no! 

I had to wait 1 1/2 hours, then they tried to charge me for every add on possible. After 2 hours I got to my car and it was a wreck, dents all over and smashed wing mirrors, none of which was recorded on the papers they gave me. 

I returned to the desk and about half an hour later they gave me another car, another wreck, and nothing recorded on the papers. I returned to the desk again and made the man come down and look at it and correctly list the damage. 

After 2 1/2 hours I then drove off in a wreck.

I thought that was the end, but no! Six weeks later they used my credit card details to charge me with another 800 Euros! I emailed, no reply, I phoned and phoned, got nowhere. Then I went to their office in Malaga Airport and they told me to phone head office. 

In the end I got my credit card company to sort it out and claim the money back. Then recordgo refunded me also, I thought result!  But alas no they discovered with 24 hours and took it back again. 

They never gave me a reason for the charge, or an apology, but they were cheap!


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

I contacted malagacar.com about the extra BS insurance and they said on a ford KA it would only be 4 euros a day which meant a hire price of 20 euros per day , I thought that was pretty good!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Goldcar are about the cheapest at Malaga airport.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

thrax said:


> Goldcar are about the cheapest at Malaga airport.


Malagacar.com by far the best. I work for a touroperator here and we have looked at them all. Malagacar only charge for half a tank of fuel.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Goldcar have a terrible reputation, there have even been warnings about the, in the British press. Just see what you throw up if you google them. There is lots of advice on the do's and don't s of car hire on the Malaga forum of Trip Advisor, where many more people have experience of car hire.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Malagacar are the best in our opinion and always use them

Jo xxx


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

jojo said:


> Malagacar are the best in our opinion and always use them
> 
> Jo xxx


Do you ind telling me what the actual total cost is please , type of car / rental period please , do they try and hammer you to have overpriced insurance.

Thankyou


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> Do you ind telling me what the actual total cost is please , type of car / rental period please , do they try and hammer you to have overpriced insurance.
> 
> Thankyou


The price varies depending on the time of year/season, the length of time you have it....... They do try to get you to have extra insurance - which we do, but we also negotiate a bit of a deal. We usually book the smallest car they have - but they have always upgraded us FOC - maybe because we're regulars???
Jo xxx


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

jojo said:


> The price varies depending on the time of year/season, the length of time you have it....... They do try to get you to have extra insurance - which we do, but we also negotiate a bit of a deal. We usually book the smallest car they have - but they have always upgraded us FOC - maybe because we're regulars???
> Jo xxx


They are telling me the extra insurance is 4 euros per day , to cover tyres etc , this is on there most basic car, does this sound right? would feel lie a right mug if I got there and got collared 20 euros extra per day.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Nugget_Hound said:


> They are telling me the extra insurance is 4 euros per day , to cover tyres etc , this is on there most basic car, does this sound right? would feel lie a right mug if I got there and got collared 20 euros extra per day.



No they dont do that and you dont have to have it - altho you can bet your life if you dont............???! lol

Husband says, they're competitive, good, honest and reliable, thats why we use them!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## simonapete (Jul 9, 2013)

jojo said:


> No they dont do that and you dont have to have it - altho you can bet your life if you dont............???! lol
> 
> Husband says, they're competitive, good, honest and reliable, thats why we use them!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


There is also another way to go around this. Car hire concierge ( carhiremalaga dot com ). Most travel agencies (such as ourselves) negotiate car hire rates (and conditions such as full-full policy) in bulk with local operators, and resell as retail at much more competitive prices. 

In some cases, we also work with car hire brokers such as Economy Car Hire and others but you have the advantage that you can always ask questions and select the best available deals. We also have our own fleet of vehicles on certain locations, and getting a quote on our site would help you make a comparison.


----------



## Nugget_Hound (Jun 13, 2013)

manclad said:


> Regarding being asked to pay extra for fully comprehensive insurance when hiring a car, I have for a number of years used ..... insurance4carhire ..... For an annual payment of £38.99 you can insure any hire car fully comprehensive any where on Europe including the UK, you can hire a car as many times a year as you want to in any european country , just turn down the high cost insurance that the car hire company's try to see you.. I have hired cars in the UK, Spain , Italy and Portugal and always used this insurance.....I have had to make a claim twice during the last four years, the car hire company take the money for the claim off your credit card and insurance4car hire credit the amount back to your card, its always been done without any fuss and very efficiently, can highly recommend..


I remember someone telling me abiu this before , sounds like a good service!!!!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi I also usually use Malagarcars.com but they do seem a bit expensive this year. In the past have used Marbersol cars so giving them a go again as seem quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I travel to Spain around five times per year and only occasionally use Malaga airport. I never had problems with car hire from Murcia, Alicante, Almeria and all except one in Malaga Airport. If you don't believe me look up Tripadvisor and you will see Firefly carhire (formerly Advantage carhire) are among the worst listed.

The Firefly staff seem to get some kind of schadenfreude around tantalising the living daylights of their customers. The staff seem to be competing with each other to see who can provide the worst customer service and impose charges for things that did not happen.

Last time I used Malaga airport I spoke with several people coming from the Firefly depot and all of them were screwed somehow:- Spare wheel missing (not there when car collected); Missing radio antennae (not attached on provision of carhire) and mobile phone pics to prove, but still charged (€36) by Firefly; another collected car with scratched bumper only to be told on return she caused the damage. The Firefly people did not listen to anybody repeat did not listen to anybody, and imposed charges per customer's credit card.

If you think I am being a little naughty, have a look at Trip Advisor where there are literally hundreds of posts about the dreadful treatment of people by Firefly/Advantage.

I could go on and on about the useless Firefly (the whole lot should be sacked in front of Ryanair passengers as entertainment). 

I'll be kind:- Avoid Firefly car hire. They are useless.


----------



## Soosie (Jul 17, 2013)

We have used Helle Hollis for the last 10 years, & although they aren't the cheapest, we have always had good service (which if you're on holiday I feel it's worth the security, & you don't waste your valuable holiday time sorting out rubbish car hire). The cars are usually low mileage & in good condition. The bus service to/from the Airport at Malaga is good, the paperwork is usually waiting for us. We often get a free upgrade. We have learned to fill up just before we take it back to the Airport to take advantage of the fuel refund policy - you get paid back more than it costs to fill up!


----------



## Mary86 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Good experience*

The amount of times I have been ripped off by car hire companies I can not remember. but believe me when I tell you it´s a lot. What a difference last week. I took a car for rentacarspain dot com in Malaga. The rep was waiting, the car was there, the paper-work was ready. I paid exactly what they quoted me. There was no charge for fuel, there was no charge for my 2 additional drivers. All in all it was easy and hassle free.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

1) Only use a firm that uses the office in the Malaga airport car park where you take a queue order ticket from the machine.

2) You can obtain annual excess cover from Towergate in the UK for circa £40.00, but the hire firm won't like it, leave someone guarding the car when you return it, they have a habit of removing the rear wiper arm if you've not purchased their insurance.

3) I've noticed full/full deals creeping back, Sixt do it, but charge circa £30.00 per week extra for the privilege, the half full deals are probably the best compromise.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Mary86 said:


> The amount of times I have been ripped off by car hire companies I can not remember. but believe me when I tell you it´s a lot. What a difference last week. I took a car for rentacarspain dot com in Malaga. The rep was waiting, the car was there, the paper-work was ready. I paid exactly what they quoted me. There was no charge for fuel, there was no charge for my 2 additional drivers. All in all it was easy and hassle free.


Sounds good Mary, it looks like they didn't charge you the dreaded excess insurance, would you please confirm this one way or the other, as you've just about won me over.


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

jojo said:


> The price varies depending on the time of year/season, the length of time you have it....... They do try to get you to have extra insurance - which we do, but we also negotiate a bit of a deal. We usually book the smallest car they have - but they have always upgraded us FOC - maybe because we're regulars???
> Jo xxx


Jo when booking do you use client login. Also malagacar are charging for second driver now which used to be free.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Sounds good Mary, it looks like they didn't charge you the dreaded excess insurance, would you please confirm this one way or the other, as you've just about won me over.


I hadn't noticed that this was a one poster recommendation, well spotted for the deletion. I've asked the firm an insurance question, to date I have not received a reply. They are cheap, the fuel policy is very good, I asked for the excess insurance cost, they obviously want to hit me with it at the airport, I have ascertained that they require a €400 deposit paid by credit card.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Rachel39 (Sep 25, 2013)

*The best service*

I rented a car in Malaga from rentacarspaindotcom. I was very unlucky on the motorway and as I went past a truck something came off the back of it and completly shattered my windscreen. I called rentacarspain from the side of the road. They were with me inside 30 minutes. As I had the glass and tire insurance for just 30 euro there was no costs. They switched the car and away I went.


----------

